# Pioneer p99rs ATT problem!!



## matyj (Dec 1, 2012)

Guys my new pioneer p99rs is stuck on ATT, I don't have the remote and can't find anywhere to turn it off :/ if I try and go into audio and ATT flashes! What's going on really need help!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Turning up the volume usually take it out of attention. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matyj (Dec 1, 2012)

touching the volume just makes ATT flash at me :S


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just ran through the manual and there is not much about this.
It does mention opening the door will mute it.
You might have to bite the bullet and disconnect the battery if you cant find the remote.


----------



## matyj (Dec 1, 2012)

Already disconnected the battery, no luck! I did have some fellas change my install a bit, maybe they grounded one of the door wires to the chassis so it always thinks a doors open? :S this is driving me nuts! sourcing a remote tomorrow so hopefully it'll be fixed! I tried using a remote from an old p80rs, or the 80prs, are there compatibility issues? Perhaps thats the reason the att button on this remote didnt work?


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

There you go. The "door mute" wire is the culprit! No need to get a new remote.

If "ATT" is on with the doors closed but off with the doors open, please try this:

*Setting the polarity of the door operation:*
1. Use MULTI-CONTROL to select Door mute 1 in the initial setting menu. 
_Refer to Adjusting initial settings on page 35._

2. Press MULTI-CONTROL to select setting. Each press of MULTI-CONTROL selects set- tings in the following order:
High (high)—Low (low)
- If the polarity changes to + (positive) when the door is opened, select High.
- If the polarity changes to – (negative) when the door is opened, select Low.​
Or to cancel "door mute" altogether, please try this:

*Setting the door mute setting*
Sound from this system is muted or attenuated automatically when the vehicle door is opened. Sound from this system returns to normal when the muting or attenuation is canceled.

1. Use MULTI-CONTROL to select Door mute 2 in the initial setting menu. 
_Refer to Adjusting initial settings on page 35._

2. Press MULTI-CONTROL to switch the door muting/attenuation.
Each press of MULTI-CONTROL selects set- tings in the following order:
OFF (off)—20dB ATT (20 dB attenuation)— MUTE (mute)​

Info taken from pages 38 to 39 of this : http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Car/DEX-P99RS_OperationManual0428.pdf

And if all this still fails, just disconnect the "door mute" wire. 

Hope this solves your ATT problem.


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

There is a also an error in the manual regarding the door mute wire. 

Have a look at this: Pioneer user manual


----------



## Tone (Aug 16, 2008)

co_leonard said:


> There is a also an error in the manual regarding the door mute wire.
> 
> Have a look at this: Pioneer user manual


What's the error, since use both mute lines in my setup? - Also, I could not open the link you provided. Thanks.


----------



## beehiveramesh (Oct 9, 2009)

Tone said:


> What's the error, since use both mute lines in my setup? - Also, I could not open the link you provided. Thanks.


.

Co_leonard is referring to this sheet that came with some manuals to rectify the wrong info. A wiring to a park brake switch is from lead that is available in DVD HU which will allow video playback only when the Park Brake is ON. This is irrelevant for 99RS. The door mute wire should go to the door switch to get grounded when the door is opened.


----------



## beehiveramesh (Oct 9, 2009)

I need to clarify what I said before. The door mute wire should be connected to the door control lead of the cabin lamp. 

However, in the case of older vehicles, connecting the door mute wire to the door switch will result in improper operation of door mute function. In such cases, the door mute function will work only when the cabin lamp switch is set at "door" position. When the switch is set to OFF or ON, it will immediately ATT the sound. 

The reason being, 99RS needs a "positive" input via door mute wire to "PLAY SOUND" when set to "low" and "positive" input via mute wire to “MUTE or ATT” when set to "high". 

Note that the door mute wire of 99RS is not an EARTHING lead, like the TEL MUTE wire of 99RS.

For such wiring schemes prevalent in older cars, ignore using the cabin lamp door control wire for controlling sound of the 99RS, but instead:

For negative ground vehicles: 

Use a three pin "horn" relay, connect the B of relay to + (power), connect S of relay to door switch, so that it can actuate the relay when the door is opened and connect H to the door mute wire (the yellow/black wire with a resistor) AND set the Mute 1 in the HU to "high". Now, when the door is opened the relay will supply positive current to the door mute lead, leading to MUTE or ATT of the HU.


----------

